# Which shorts? all black, made in USA, Canada or Europe, minimal logos



## nick2ny (Jun 18, 2006)

That's all I want.

I've got a tough century coming up (with more than 7000' of climbing), and I need some new shorts. I don't want something made in China--

I'm all ears! 


Ideally, they're available on Wiggle (I'm in France). I'm open to any and all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Men's Bike Shorts with chamois for long distance Bicycling.

I have been using the Pro shorts ($40) for years...high-quality, cheap.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

De Marchi are made in Italy (at least the models I have are anyway). I like them but that would mean nothing to you.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

nick2ny said:


> That's all I want.
> 
> I've got a tough century coming up (with more than 7000' of climbing), and I need some new shorts. I don't want something made in China--
> 
> ...


The bibs I reserve for centuries and long rides are the DeSoto 400-Mile bibs. Made in San Diego. They are about $160


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure about the all-black, or logos, but if you could find a Louis Garneau with the Airgel chamois, they are awesome. I had a saleslady on the phone at Trisports.com, and she talked me out of the DeSotos, and into the LG. Got 5 pairs now.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

These.... end of story.

Assos T Fi.Mille_s5 regularLeg Bib Shorts Black - Shorts - Men | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet

Use the coupon code "edu10" for an additional 10% off. They come from UK and I have them within 24 hours usually. I've ordered 3 pairs.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

TricrossRich said:


> These.... end of story.
> 
> Assos T Fi.Mille_s5 regularLeg Bib Shorts Black - Shorts - Men | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet
> 
> Use the coupon code "edu10" for an additional 10% off. They come from UK and I have them within 24 hours usually. I've ordered 3 pairs.


Excellent bibshorts. Designed in Switzerland. Made in Bulgaria.

I'm a fan of the Assos long leg bibs versus the regular leg bibs. Lots of sizes available.
Assos T Fi.Mille_s5 longLeg Bib Shorts Black

You can't go wrong with the Assos T Fi.Mille_S5, and at $155 USD, they're a bargain.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

For long rides, my current fav's are Sportful Total Comfort (gave up on Rapha Classics after trying these). If like you a bit of extra compression in the legs, the go for the Super Total Comfort.


----------



## BeastBikes (Sep 2, 2015)

Oxtox said:


> Men's Bike Shorts with chamois for long distance Bicycling.
> 
> I have been using the Pro shorts ($40) for years...high-quality, cheap.



I agree with Oxtox. Pro shorts are a steal. A great bargain and great quality. Love em


----------



## Toph84 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've had good luck with Santini products.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I like Boure, Men's Cycling Shorts - Bouré Bicycle Clothing ; Made in Colorado. Now I just noticed you're in France! Their stuff is good.


----------

